# Velodyne F1200 Vs. Klipsch Reference RW-12d



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a vintage Velodyne F1200 which I purchased in 1992. 

Noticed Newegg is blowing out the Klipsch Reference RW-12d subwoofers for $299 delivered.

So, that is making me think is this the time to upgrade or replace my Velodyne?

The Velodyne cost me $1100 in the day, and I ponder how could a Klipsch Reference Sub at a $300 value compare. 

Some of the reviews on the Klipsch indicate it is "boomy."

Do you think the Velodyne is superior, and would you just hang onto it and not replace, just cause of the sale on Newegg?

Any feedback is great.


----------



## soapboxpreacher (Nov 19, 2011)

The Foundation series was nice, I auditioned an F1200 back in the day, it was tight, accurate, but lacked the power when it was dialed up, I bottomed mine out quite a bit at higher volume levels. It didnt have the punch either. Good for music not as good for HT. But it was still solid. Now a days these subs have significantly improved IMO. The only thing about the klipsch that I was not impressed with was the: 24-120Hz +/-3dB...I would have thought klipsch could have achieved low Hz with a 12" ported, 350 watt sub, There are a ton of subs at this price range 300 that can go to 24 hz. It certainly has more power but overall it to me looks just ok. I listened to one of these some years ago against a Dynamo and it wasnt that impressive...it wasn't as accurate, slightly boomy and a little muddy compared to the dynamo and back then it was priced a lot higher. I do admit the price makes it attractive but it was never a good sub and isnt a good one even at 299. Just my opinion, it has been some years since I listened to one but do remember the comparison to the Dynamo and I felt the dynamo which was less money sounded better. As for the F1200 I only had mine for 30 days, I did like it and it was good especially for music but it didnt have the power or extension I was looking for at the time...however my issue was I was using this with an Amp that was far too powerful to match it with. 150w RMS amp and some definitives so I had to dial the f1200 up higher to keep up..this was in my younger years when everything needed to be loud to appreciate...now totally different story.


----------



## soapboxpreacher (Nov 19, 2011)

Hang on to it...the klipsch IMO is not an upgrade...it does have more juice then your F1200 but unless you are listening at higher levels where the f1200 will struggle with distortion (mine did but at very high levels) the F1200 is more accurate, much tighter, as deep if not slightly more (mine f1200 had a remote to control it too!!), it is a better sub even at its age...I still have a velodynes S-1200...which is older then your F1200 and it is decent for how old it is. It does the job. You would be better off looking at a sub in the $450-500 mark to make it worth your while. I have heard those subs you have the F1200 and the one you are looking at I would stick with the F1200 for now untill you can spend a few more bucks which would make a bigger difference in replacing the F1200 at that point.


----------



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. Soapbox,

I appreciate the quick feedback.

I agree with you about the F1200 being tight and accurate. The only shortfall was the power behind her. Back then, this sub was a kingpin for fast moving tight reproduction of bass.

I got a "itch" to buy a new piece of equipment and was being mislead by a "saleprice." I would have received the Klipsch and been disappointed.

The F1200 is considered to be a vintage classic to me, as she is approaching 20 years old and never missed a beat. I honestly do not listen to rock concert volume levels, yet I do have the Klipsch RF-5's in the front bi-amped, RB5's in the rear, and a RC62 for the center driven by a Denon AVR-3310. What I do need to do is set the cross-over frequency to help match the system. I just set the F1200 at 70Hz (on the dial) and walked away. (A little help in this area would be great.)

Once again, I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Beta said:


> Mr. Soapbox,
> 
> I appreciate the quick feedback.
> 
> ...


I have the Klipsch rw-12d and I think it does a great job with movies. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## soapboxpreacher (Nov 19, 2011)

Beta said:


> Mr. Soapbox,
> 
> I appreciate the quick feedback.
> 
> ...


 Funny your setup and mine are very much alike. I have Klipsch RF52 II, RC-10, and the reference rears, plus a denon avr-2311ci. I just got an Epik Legend hooked up and it is deeper with more output but it isnt as accurate or tight as my 23 old Velodyne S-1200-b. It is a sub that came out before the F1200. My dad gave me this as a hand me down!! I like it quite a bit! I am not into loud either. I like a middle level for movie...I dont like hearing everything in the house rattle. I wish my 1200 had more output as well as more low end, it is great for music being a sealed servo but home theater it struggles a little. I am doing a side by side with the Epik Legend as we speak. I had to do a ton of adjusting to finally get the Legend to my liking. It isnt nearly as tight or accurate as the Velodynes but it can certainly fill the room better and go lower.


----------



## soapboxpreacher (Nov 19, 2011)

I have my Velodyne dialed in at 100. The Mains are set for full band s because they are capable of frequencies in the mid to high 30hz. When I had my Onkyo amp they referred to that setup as double bass. It did help for the mid bass was very solid without losing any lower bass.


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have dual RW-12d's, they are simply amazing. I am absolutely floored at what these subs can do.


----------

